# Uppababy v. Bugaboo



## BrooklynActor (Jul 23, 2008)

So as a father to be this has become my new hobby. Researching Strollers! It's kinda like researching a new car. I really get a kick out of these High-End fancy strollers with the big wheels and the bassinets! What do parents think? I've narrowed it down to the Uppababy v. Bugaboo. Really kinda like the Uppababy! Anyone have comments and reviews on their stroller of choice?


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Aw, boys and their toys! Just kidding, I totally know what you mean about getting a huge kick out of researching the baby gear.
My stroller, personally? It was the one that I inherited for free. Also, have you looked into slings, where you carry the baby close against you? They're hands free and babies adore being in them and close to mama or daddy. They're a serious life saving device.
Have fun with the baby planning, congrats and welcome to MDC!


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

I heart my Uppababy!

I never really looked at the Bugaboo, so I can't offer any comparisons....but I love the Uppababy. We take long walks pretty often, and babe and I (or dad) are always really comfortable. We even took the stroller off-roading on a long nature walk in the woods. ;-)

Like MamaJen said, slings are awesome - but for serious walking, you can't beat the Uppababy imo!


----------



## greene_mama (May 31, 2008)

I never thought about why a father-to-be would love researching strollers-- but it WOULD be just like shopping for a car! My DH got a bit of stroller envy when he saw our friends' Bugaboo, too.







It was out of our price range, but I just wanted to second PP's suggestion of a sling.

We've found that we haven't even used our stroller once! Instead, we've been carrying DD in slings every time we leave the house (and often, around the house as well). DH was jealous when I got my New Native carrier since it wouldn't fit him, so I got him an adjustable Maya Wrap pouch sling on ebay and now he insists on wearing DD anytime we're out in public together







.

It is so awesome to see DH walking around as a proud papa with our little baby snuggled up next to him. If you're interested, there's a great forum on here called "babywearing" that has tons of info. Of course, many people find strollers to be a nice convenience, so if you decide to go that route, happy shopping! And congratulations on your baby on the way!


----------



## Schatzi (Jul 19, 2007)

I too heart my UppaBaby!

DS and I go for long walks everyday, and it's a nice smooth ride for him and so light and easy to push. We briefly looking at a Bugaboo, but I found the Uppa to be more sturdy. It's a little wider than the Bug, but seemed like it would be more comfortable for the babe. It's also quite a bit taller than the Bugs I've seen, so if you're super short the handle might not adjust to a good height.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

im another one with a cheapie stroller ($50 at a garage sale)... i'm spending my money on baby carriers. if you want to get into researching those check out www.thebabywearer.com ... there are some truly beautiful and high quality baby carriers out there now! i have found my babies are much happier being carried than sitting in the stroller. with the stroller i find i have to bring carriers anyway because guaranteed babe will want out part way through the journey.


----------



## Charlotte's mum (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't argue with the uppababy being a sweet ride- it's really tops for comfort, both parent & baby. Important for long, frequent walks. Also love the baby-facing-the driver factor, especially for littlies. And still get lots of use out of the bassinet. And huge carrying basket beneath.

BUT- it's huge! I had to buy a cheap, small, second hand number to do shopping, bus riding, etc., because the uppababy was embarassingly large- I couldn't get into some shops, and if I did I was always taking up twice the space as the other strollers! So now I have two.

Also, uppababy doesn't fold up small enough to get in a lot of cars (or closets, for that matter), and you have to take it apart to do so...

Don't know a thing about the bugaboo.


----------



## anj7 (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a Bugaboo Chameleon, I got it because I anticipate it being my outdoor and indoor stroller. I like how easy it handles and the handle is adjustable, so my 6'2" DH and myself at 5'8" can push it comfortably, as well as my 5.5 yr old!

But, I have to echo what the other posters day about slings and carriers. With our first baby, we didn't end up using the stroller more than twice in her first year. The only person who ended up actually getting use out of our stroller was FIL when he took DD1 on walks. With DD2, I used the stroller for DD1 briefly and only because sometimes I need to get somewhere in a hurry (like we were meeting friends in 10 minutes at the library which is a 15 min. walk from my house, so I would have to power walk there).

I would be truly panicked if I lost my sling, but if I didn't have a stroller I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## sparkysgirl (Feb 29, 2008)

Something I never thought of when buying a stroller was size. When we finally started using the standard graco one (used a sling and mei tai for a while) It was huge, heavy and terrible. I am a small chick and it was hard for me to pack and unpack it in the car, and it didn't do well in small stores (too wide) So I had to buy a new one. Anyway, so consider how big it is, and how heavy. You also got to consider what you will be doing with it, any offroading? will the wheels do well with that? Does the seat lay down for naps/diaper changes? cup holders are nice too, but you can add those.

We ended up getting the bumbleride flyer. Pretty cool, its reversable so baby can face you you just flip the handle over( I have a friend with a Quinny and its a chore to reverse), all the fabric comes off so you can wash it, better price. They also make a carriage style one (queen anne something) Adjustable handlebar height, lightweight and skinny. Love it.


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a bugaboo gecko, LOVE it. (they don't make the gecko anymore, but the frog or chameleon is virtually the same). I used the bassinet a lot when he was little little, it worked great as a "moses basket", and when we travelled, I could put him in it safely to nap and start the night out (all before he could sit up, mind you). The bug is super light, handles like a freakin' dream, I can easily push it with one hand. I like the pneumatic tires with the bug, I think it adds to the cushy ride, along with the shocks of course. Also, I've bought extra seat fabric, so I can switch it out.
I did wear my son almost exclusively for the first six or so months and my ergo carrier is my FAVORITE thing ever still, as I use it for quick trips in and out, but the bugaboo is a GREAT stroller for longer shopping trips, etc. etc. Also, it was nice to have the ability to put our carseat (peg perego) in it when we would fly, etc.

I would definitely buy another one if I had to do it all over again, but luckily it is EXTREMELY high quality, so I know I'll only need the one for any future babies.

I haven't used the uppa, but my friends have one and like it a lot too. I guess it just comes down to aesthetics for you.


----------



## sunkist33 (Sep 19, 2007)

I love looking for strollers, even though my baby has yet to actually ride in one








We ended up getting a Bob Revolution, which rated really well. We wanted something that could handle all types of terrain & that I could run with, when if the desire to do so occurs!
But I find everyone around here has either the Bob or a Bugaboo, so not very unique...
so then we found a Sliver Cross pram on Craigslist. It looks like an Emmaljunga, but better! It's sturdy & bouncy & has a huge basket underneath, I just love it







It makes terrific eye-candy in my living room, lol!
I would look at craigslist & search for Emmaljunga, there are always a TON on there (at least around here), and they last FOREVER, and stand out a bit more than the Bugaboos...very well-made and can handle all types of terrain.
GL & have fun!!!
-Stacy


----------



## sunkist33 (Sep 19, 2007)

Just wanted to add that it can be just as addictive researching & buying baby carriers! We have a Beco Butterfly that my husband loves, it's very comfortable.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I have a Bugaboo Chameleon and love it!!! The one big drawback, which would apply to the Uppababy, is that it is a pain to fold, since you have to take the seat off first. I also love that you can flip the handle back and forth to have the big wheels in front for grass/trails. I don't think the Uppababy does that? I haven't used the Uppababy, though.

I also love the way that the Bugaboo handles. Nothing comes close that I've tried.

I used the bassinet a ton when DD was tiny - I could wheel her from room to room with me when she was sleeping.

I'd get a Bugaboo Frog I think, since it's a similar price but is a slightly nicer stroller.

I also agree that you should get a good carrier too. Moby Wrap is a great first carrier. I regularly carry DD and push our stuff in the stroller!


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

nak

Skip them both and get a peg perego pliko switch. Much better for city living. Very comfortable for baby, so easy to change seat around or attach carseat.Folds up small with the seat on, good for public transport. Only drawback is it's not as smooth a ride, doesn't have the air tires and suspension of bugaboo. But is perfect in every other way.

I don't work for them, honest


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Charlotte's mum* 
Also, uppababy doesn't fold up small enough to get in a lot of cars (or closets, for that matter), and you have to take it apart to do so...


The Uppababy will fold up in one piece if you're using the regular seat (not the bassinet) and it's facing away.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

IMO the Uppababy is nicer looking.


----------



## poppyseed (Dec 22, 2005)

I have never heard of the uppababy, but I can tell you about my experience with the bugaboo chameleon - it has been wonderful, it is the best pushchair I have ever used (and believe me I have used ALOT of them after working as a nanny for 10 years!) I love that the seat moves into position so easily, that you can switch the seat from foward to rear facing so eaisly (something I regularly do by myself on the sidewalk with a 15kg toddler), the fact that the handle flips back and forth, how easy it is to put the raincover on, the adaptability of the whole thing.... I could go on and on, in my opinion it is the best pushchair to go from babyhood through to the toddlerhood. I







: it!


----------



## Kat_shoshin (Feb 16, 2007)

Love my stroller - LOVE it. I have the baby jogger city mini. I had a cheep one I thought I liked and then my kid started to get really big. It's the easiest to fold, I could fit 5 in the trunk of my car, and it's one step.

Couldn't live without my Ergo, but my stroller - i adore!

Look it up! Love it.


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

I'm BrooklynActor's GF, and I have to say, to his credit, he knows an awful lot about slings.







I have one already (hot sling), but I'll be getting a Babyhawk, Moby, and ring sling too. And maybe a bigger pouch to fit him!

We live in the city and walk so much though, we will need a stroller at some point. The Uppababy is so tempting because we would use it a lot in the house as a bassinet and not buy one. Seems really easy to just wheel the baby in next to the bed and have him/her there for BFing and co-sleeping. I don't like using carseats besides in the car, so I don't want a stroller that just snaps in the seat. And we have a car so I like that the Uppababy folds in one piece, unlike the Bugaboo.


----------



## sunkist33 (Sep 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altair* 
I'm BrooklynActor's GF, and I have to say, to his credit, he knows an awful lot about slings.







I have one already (hot sling), but I'll be getting a Babyhawk, Moby, and ring sling too. And maybe a bigger pouch to fit him!

We live in the city and walk so much though, we will need a stroller at some point. The Uppababy is so tempting because we would use it a lot in the house as a bassinet and not buy one. Seems really easy to just wheel the baby in next to the bed and have him/her there for BFing and co-sleeping. I don't like using carseats besides in the car, so I don't want a stroller that just snaps in the seat. And we have a car so I like that the Uppababy folds in one piece, unlike the Bugaboo.

I just looked at your pics~ you guys are gorgeous!!!! That is going to be one beautiful baby! (or do you have one already? I'm confused)...
Costa Rica looks wonderful as well!
-Stacy (mt Ocean, 6 months)


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a Britax Vigour and it looks similar to a Bugaboo Chameleon and rides the same too. It's 4 wheeled, shocks on all of the wheels. The basket under it isn't quite the same though.
And it's all much cheaper!

That being said I wear my baby nearly everywhere. I find it immensely rewarding to feel her weight and warmth next to me. And she loves it! Often if I am out for the day with the baby and stroller I'll wear her and use the stroller to push around the diaper bag and purchases or whatever else I have in tow with me. I don't see why I should carry stuff and push my baby, I'd rather push stuff and carry my baby!


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altair* 
The Uppababy is so tempting because we would use it a lot in the house as a bassinet and not buy one.

Yup, we have used our's this way...it's a nice place for her to catnap downstairs - and it's been really great for use at friends' homes. In fact, we were at a small party recently until the wee hours of the morning - we just pulled the bassinet off the Uppababy that (fortunately) was in the car, and tucked her in for the night in it.  I'd worn her in the sling for most of the night, but she sleeps better and was less sweaty down in the bassinet.


----------



## zoshamosha (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catters* 
I have a bugaboo gecko, LOVE it. <snip>
I would definitely buy another one if I had to do it all over again, but luckily it is EXTREMELY high quality, so I know I'll only need the one for any future babies.


I killed my Bugaboo Frog. I really liked it, but the whole thing fell apart piece by piece. I'm still able to use the wheels with my carseat for baby #2. But truth be told, I really only use my Ergo anyway. I don't think I'll buy another Bugaboo at this point.


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TeresaZofia* 
I killed my Bugaboo Frog. I really liked it, but the whole thing fell apart piece by piece. I'm still able to use the wheels with my carseat for baby #2. But truth be told, I really only use my Ergo anyway. I don't think I'll buy another Bugaboo at this point.

aww, that's unfortunate! Ours has been chucked up into planes (and we don't have that bag!!!







) I use it regularly and it seems like new except for scratches. That said, my son practically lives in his ergo, except now he wants to walk everywhere. AHHH!


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunkist33* 
I just looked at your pics~ you guys are gorgeous!!!! That is going to be one beautiful baby! (or do you have one already? I'm confused)...
Costa Rica looks wonderful as well!
-Stacy (mt Ocean, 6 months)


Thank you! We don't have any kids already, this is number 1.

Costa Rica was wonderful. The beach we found at the end was to die for.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Did you mean to put 2009 in your sig? Gorgeous pics!!!


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

I love my Bugaboo Bee. It folds down in one piece and handles like a dream....great one-handed driving. The one downside is although it folds into one piece it is still somewhat big. However, I do travel quite a bit and it still is easy to collapse and is very useful lugging stuff through the airport. I love my Ergo for around town when I don't want to lift the stroller in and out of the car.


----------



## BlueMonday (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi! Not sure where in BK you are...I'm in Williamsburg. I have a Cameleon and it's nearly too wide for a lot of store aisles as it is. If the Uppababy (which I haven't seen) is wider, I'd say pass unless you want Baby BrooklynActor to have to hold it down alone at the front of the store.


----------

